# Fusion calendrier iCloud et MacOs server iCal



## koulaps (9 Septembre 2017)

Bonjour, 

est ce que quelqu'un aurait une solution pour fusionner un calendrier actuellement sur lié à un compte iCloud pour le fusionner avec un calendrier hébergé depuis un MacOS Server ? 

J'ai essayé plusieurs choses, dont un export puis import, mais je n'ai pas encore trouvé de solution.

Merci d'avance de vos retours.


----------



## koulaps (15 Octobre 2017)

Bonjour, 

Je reviens vers vous car j'ai trouvé une solution avec un simple sélectionner tout (CMD+A) et un copier/coller d'un calendrier à un autre.

Aussi simple que cela.

J'espère que cela servira à d'autre.


----------

